# I can't sign in to chat



## johnd49455 (Oct 6, 2007)

I have never had to enter my user name & password to get in to chat. Now it asks for a user name & password & mine won't work


----------



## chris_harper (Oct 6, 2007)

hmmm. i have never had any problems getting into chat. try again. close your browser and re-open it, then try it again.


----------



## johnd49455 (Oct 6, 2007)

tried that once already


----------



## chris_harper (Oct 6, 2007)

hmmmm......i am in there right now. maybe you will get in in a bit. you try re-booting your pc?


----------



## johnd49455 (Oct 6, 2007)

I thought about the reboot but the wife warned me that she has a site up & not to loose it.


----------



## chris_harper (Oct 6, 2007)

bookmark it and reboot.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Oct 6, 2007)

it took jeff fixing it to get us all in the other night...think it's a website thing


----------



## johnd49455 (Oct 6, 2007)

must be a website thing.

I just rebooted & still no entry.


----------



## ba_loko (Oct 6, 2007)

John, it's an issue that Jeff has to fix.  Don't worry yourself over it.


----------



## johnd49455 (Oct 6, 2007)

Wondering.....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Should I PM Jeff about it or just let him find this thread & fix it. I don't really want to bother a busy man.


----------



## richtee (Oct 6, 2007)

Hey JD- do you have a "Chat" menu item up in your SMF menu bar?  try that if so...mine works that way, but if I click on the rooms, I have to log in.


----------



## white cloud (Oct 6, 2007)

I have problems also, I get in type a line or to and then JAMMMMM I can hear other peoples messages going on the screen but cant see em. I pm'd Jeff and he pretty much said because I have Dial up


----------



## TulsaJeff (Oct 6, 2007)

White Cloud, I am wondering.. if you can hear the chat thing but not see anything it could be that you will need to change the background color within the chat room.

I think it will be difficult for anyone to use chat to its fullest with dial up but it may be worth a try to change the colors if you have not tried it yet.

Post back if you need help with that and myself or someone else can help you out.

On the other issue of not being able to login... that almost always has to do with becoming an OTBS member. The chat will not let you get in unless you are listed as a "registered user".

When you become an OTBS member it changes you from "registered user" to OTBS member which makes the chat interface not let you in.

I have to go in at that point and manually set you up with a dual titles.. registered user and OTBS Member to make it work.

I am sure there is a way that I can make it do that automatically but just have not figgered it out yet
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Until then.. just shoot me a message if you are having a problem and I will try to fix it for you.


----------

